# Best servo subwoofer



## lalkattil (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

Hello to all.
I am a new member.

I am in search for a good servo based subwoofer.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you considered Rythmik?


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

Rythmikaudio.com is all you need to know. i cannot think of a better product if your looking specifically for servo controlled subs. They pretty much dominate servo subs around here


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------

